# Best Ever Chocolate Rum Cake



## Ozarkgal (Aug 8, 2013)

*BEST EVER CHOCOLATE RUM CAKE*

1 or 2 quarts of Rum
1 cup butter
1/2 cup cocoa
1 TBSP sugar
2 large eggs
Brown sugar
1 cup dried fruit and nuts

Before you start, sample the rum to check for quality.  If it's good, go ahead.  Select a large mixing bowl, measuring cup, etc.  Check the rum again, it must be just right.








 To be sure rum is of the highest quality, pour 1 level cup into a glass and drink it as fast as you can. Repeat this step. With electric mixer, beat 1 cup of butter in a fluffy bowl. Add i seaspoon of thugar, and beat again. Meanwhile, make sure the rum is of the finest quality, sample another cup. Open the second quart if necessary.






 Add two arg legs, 1 cups fried druit, and beat til high. If druit gets stuck in beaters, just pry it loose with a drewscriver. Sample the rum again to check for tonscisticity. Next, sift 3 cups of peeper or salt (it doesn't matter)..sampertherumagain. Sift 1/2 pint of lemon juith, fold in chopped butter and strained nuts. Add 1 babblespoon of brown thugar, or whatever color you find. Wix mell. Grest over the turned cake pan to 350 gradees.


 Now, pour the whole mess in the boven and cake.

 Check the rum again, and bo to ged.


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 8, 2013)

Now that's a better option than the whoosy sherry Xmas Cake recipe I've seen.  Maybe it's the chocolate?  but then again....  :lofl:


----------



## Anne (Aug 8, 2013)

Thought there was something amiss when I saw 1 or 2 *quarts* of rum.......:cheers1:


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 9, 2013)

_Now that's a b...dy good cake_


----------



## Casper (Aug 9, 2013)

_*Love it Ozarkgal.......*_ _*
Definitely will be forwarding this on.....
Think I'll pass on making the cake though.....*_:cheers1:


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 9, 2013)

I remember a better one from a while back,  but can't find it now.


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 9, 2013)

_That was funny Boos Mum thanks_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 9, 2013)

Sounds yummy, lol! :drunk:


----------

